# Excellent Doughball Recipe



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

My grandpa started making this a long time ago and now i make it today. Catches tons of carp and also channel cats.
bread without crust.
vanilla
celery seed.
make it into a ball and put in the fridge before you go. works great.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Sounds good. I have been told that wheaties and vanilla are also effective. Maybe some wheaties into yours would work too.


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Bread and vanilla doughballs have worked well for me many times...but the celery seed is definitely a new one to me. In fact, i don't think i've heard of its use in any baits...sounds like something worth giving a try.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

id like to be able to use more db/paste baits,
but its a waste of time fishing them due to 
these channel catfish infested waters.


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

My dad has used bread an bananas.He has good luck with that


----------

